# combat escrima in berlin germany by michel ruge



## combatescrima (Dec 20, 2007)

have a look


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome video one of the best out there!


----------



## combatescrima (Dec 21, 2007)

thanx and merry christmas to all


----------

